# working lime into soil?



## intellenoob (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all. Recently observed some rust-colored/yellowish splotches on my leaves, shown below, that I have been told could be from cal/mag deficiency. She's in subcools super soil, which I am now learning may not call for enough lime. I put only 2 tbsp in 1 large bag of roots organic 707. So, I have 2 questions--first, do I need more lime? (I feel like the answer is a big hell yes) and second, what's the best way to work it into my soil? Should I top dress with it or mix it with my water? I water w/ distilled water 

View attachment 20150429_144400.jpg


View attachment 20150429_144340.jpg


View attachment 20150429_144329.jpg


View attachment 20150429_144114.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 30, 2015)

In organics...the lime is most important and many use very little.  I like to use 2 Tbl spoon to gallon soil.   I add this lime as I transplant...Say to 1 gallon pots  I would add 1 tbl spoon at top soil of transplant...and than when I transplant to 3 gallon..I top dress with 3 Tbl spoon lime..and or so on

hope this helps


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 30, 2015)

BIG Hell Yes!!!!!!

That lime bit is just one of the things I hate about Sub's mix. Not so much the ingredients, but the amounts are just wack.

Lime should be 1CUP/cf (7.5 gallons), or, 2tbl/gallon of mix. So his recc of 2tbl for a big bag of roots is a bad joke.

The good news is, top dressing will work just fine and regular waterings will work it in. If you can scratch it into the surface without damaging roots, even better.

Add 2 TBL/gallon of mix (ie:6tbl for a 3 gal container), and water it in. Don't mix it with water. It's ground up rock and does NOT dissolve,  just sinks to the bottom of the can.

It will take a couple of weeks to start working. Next run, add it to the mix before planting.

BTW, pelletized is Ok. The pellets will dissolve with the first watering.

HTH

DD


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 30, 2015)

this works great and is found at the nursery 

http://www.store.tlhort.com/p-21614-calpril.aspx


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol thx droop! You've been a big help. The problem is spreading a lot day to day.....I just noticed it maaaybe 2 days ago and its already spread to cover one of the leaves completely.....this run I've learned I need a lot more perlite next time and a little less N, as well as more lime


----------



## intellenoob (Apr 30, 2015)

With how fast the problem is spreading, it worries me that it's gonna take a couple weeks to work. Can I use Epsom salts or something to try and help the deficiency I'm seeing?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes you can foilar feed Epsom salts.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 30, 2015)

Not really, 2 weeks is fast with organics, but you should start to see improvement before then.

What is the epsom salts supposed to do? That's not your problem.

However, if you want to do a tsp of epsom dissolved in a gallon of water, it's not going to hurt anything and it will make you feel better.  :icon_smile:

I was being snarky, but the epsom just might help. Do the 1tsp/gal of water and observe. If it does any good you will see results in a few days and either way it's not going to harm anything.

DD

EDIT: What PC Duck said, +1


----------

